# Share accomodation unspoken rules?



## Sirois (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Are there any unspoken rules in Australia for house sharing?

I don't mean the usual keeping clean, quiet, respectful etc.

More so can a newcomer use the dishes/cutlery/cooking utensils, or does he need to supply his own?
If a person only uses his bedroom and kitchen, is he expected to clean the rest of the house?


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

Rules can/do vary depending on the household.

Generally, things like utensils left in common areas are usually for everyone. Don't eat other peoples food, or use things in their cupboards.

Common areas are usually cleaned on a roster: I clean this week, you next week and (other flatmate) the week after.

It's best to establish it all from the beginning, to avoid resentment and drama.


----------

